# Joe Cargola saved my Whizzer.



## Goldenrod (Oct 20, 2022)

Joe's Excellent Invention
                       By Ray Spangler

      My engine had material around the oil plug that was so weak that it would not hold the plug without leaking.  Joe used heat resistant Locktight to secure forever a plumber fitting like the ones used beneath the Whizzer gas tank.  For the drain plug he used a common water cap.  It looks like the stock part and it saved me from replacing the whole case.   He is my hero once again.  If you want to feel dumb, stand next to him.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 20, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Joe's Excellent Invention
> By Ray Spangler
> 
> My engine had material around the oil plug that was so weak that it would not hold the plug without leaking.  Joe used heat resistant Locktight to secure forever a plumber fitting like the ones used beneath the Whizzer gas tank.  For the drain plug he used a common water cap.  It looks like the stock part and it saved me from replacing the whole case.   He is my hero once again.  If you want to feel dumb, stand next to him.
> ...



Oh yeah! He really saved that one! It was pouring oil before he fixed it!


----------



## skeezer (Oct 20, 2022)

Great job. I had a similarish issue with a modern Whizzer. If overtighted, the lip around the drain plug can chip. I also solved it with not having to remove and reinstall the drain plug every time. Just flip the little lever until all the oil is drained.

Skeezer


----------

